# help



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi new to this: Ive just got two beardies in the last wk. Which are about 18 months old and sold as a breeding pair. The female is alot more outgoing feeding well on veg and live food the male is not as outgoing but would rather spend his time puffing out his beard which is normally black and nodding to the female. Ive been told and read on a couple of sites that beardies like a luke warm bath but dont no if this is rite the first time a few days ago, they were fine and seemed to enjoy but tonite the male had a spaz and launched an attack on us, he was puffed up and walking on his toes my 9 year old wants 2 no if they hold grudges
does any1 know whether baths r a good thing and was the male ating the way he was because of the bath


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

dont try and bath them yourself i have a snake that hates it when i put it in water just put a bowl of water in the tank and if it wants a bath it will bath itself and no they dont hols grudges  make sure its tanks big enough anwell because small tanks can cause stress but i dont know alot about lizards only about snakes but hope i helped


----------

